# RE: CANNABIS USE



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey,This is a follow on to the 'dependance' thread...I've only been using small amounts of cannabis to help my symptoms for about a month or so.I used to be very anti-drugs as i didn't want to be reliant on them, but after doing a lot of research on the internet about cannabis trials, and its benefits for people suffereing with chronic pain, AIDS and so on i decided to give it a go.Initially, i cooked with it as smoking is known to aggrivate the digestive tract, but i must admit that i haven't found the correct dose with eating it yet. I ether use too little and feel no better, or use too much and find myself totally out of it. not good.I have smoked a little recently, and it has helped relax me and ease the cramps and regulate my pooping a bit, but i have to be careful when i use it. Smoking or eating it when i'm a bit C only makes matters worse, but when my guts are really crampy and i'm having to go to the loo a lot it has helped.The studies that i found showed that there are receptors in the gut/intestines which respond well to THC (the good stuff in cannabis) and therefore help to regulate bowel movements, and stop the over-squeasing that cause, in my case, D, or just terrible loose poohs *yum* and urgency.When i can find the specific article about cannabis and IBS i'llpost it here.It helps AIDS sufferers as it stimulates appetite, helping to prevent 'wasting'. It is also knwon to help sufferers with MS as it is a pain killer and relaxes muscles.If only the government would allow it to be given as a prescription in tablet form so that we wouldn't have to keep on either smoking it (which is always hazardess and a gut gamble) or eating it.Its all trial and error with me at the mo', but i hope this has helped. xxx


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

'Inflammation and neurotoxicity are basic elements of many common disorders that donï¿½t respond well to current medications. A significant volume of research both in animal and human models suggests the efficacy of cannabis in treating such disorders like RA, MS, Acute Brain Injury, excitotoxicity generated from drug treatment in Parkinsonï¿½s and Touretteï¿½s Syndromes, neuropathies, glaucoma, and spinal cord injury, to name a few. The powerful anti-oxidant effect of the Cannabinoids seen in these disorders also provides hope that cannabis will be demonstrated clinically efficacious in disorders like liver inflammation from Hepatitis C, lupus, irritable bowel syndrome, and many other serious medical conditions that all involve inflammation and oxidative damage. 'This isn't the quote i was looking for, but it's an interesting read. Keep your fingers crossed that i can find the one i wanted to share with you guys!This is what happens when we get a new computer and i don't save important files *sorry*


----------



## josh01 (May 19, 2003)

I found using marijuana significantly reduced my IBS symptoms. Unfortunately I also became dependant on marijuana. I first became aware of my IBS symptoms about 1.5 years ago and was diagnosed with IBS a few months later. I was using cannabis heavily at the time (smoking 10-15 times a day) so I never fully understood the impact IBS had on my life because pot was greatly easing me of my symptoms. I completely stopped smoking about 2 months ago because it completely controlled my life. My symptoms were nearly unbearable when I first quit using, but it has gradually gotten better to where I would classify my symptoms as mild/moderate on a daily level. I was failing out of college, I had spent all of my money, and I wouldn't engage myself in any activities that didn't involve getting high. That said, I know marijuana is not right for me; but there are those out there with self control who I believe can successfully use it to manage their symptoms, or enjoy recreationally on an occasional basis.My only concern for you Sparkle would be it negatively impacting your daily routine. As you have probably discovered, it will make you lazy, sleepy, hard to concentrate, etc etc. I'm not trying to scare you in any way, and as I read over what I've written this is starting to look like a lecture my parents would give me, but I just want to make sure you feel you have sufficient self-control before you fall into the 'marijuana trap' like I did. I started about 5 years ago on a weekly basis. Weekly progressed into daily, and daily into hourly. Five years later it left me not far off from where I started in high school; living with my parents after failing out of college with no job and no money.Good luck with symptom management, because I know how frustrating IBS is.


----------



## Dave456 (Mar 6, 2002)

Weed has definately helped me. I am in high school, so I can't smoke during the week, well I could but it would interfer with school, so I don't wanna do that, but I smoked regularly on the weekends and it helps alot. Eases cramps almost completely, and just makes me feel a whole lot better when IBS is giving me problems. Only problem is when i smoke at night, I eat alot, and i mean ALOT, so sometimes I may have problems the next day because of that, but also, I not only smoke to help my IBS symptoms, but on the weekends i smoke with friends ect, so I don't smoke a small amount, i get pretty high. So if you are smoking JUST to treat IBS symptoms, then it only takes a few hits to ease your symptoms, and you don't need to get high, or real high, to ease the symptoms, so that would eliminate munchies and other stuff. Just my input.


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

yeah, i'm very wary of the risks involved so i've only taken it in very small amounts and before bed. I'm scared of becoming psychologically adicted, and relying too heavily on it.Recently i've smoked a little eg a couple of drags before bed or when i'm in agony to ease the symptoms, but not to the point of being really high.I've found having a little at night eases my symptoms during the next day, but i don't want it to become a really frequent thing.Also i drive, and rely on having my car so don't take it during the day. if i'm feeling really bad with the symptoms during the day, i just have to work through them like i did before. I'll eat carefully, rest, and if i have to go somewhere, i'll take my prescribed meds or over the counter settling remedies like milk of magnesia or kaolin and morphine depending on whether it's a severe C or D day xI just wish the stuff that helps in cannabis could be put into low dose tablets.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

I hear ya Sparkle! I used to smoke every day! But I quit about 6 years ago. (Way before my IBS came on. Ahhh the good old days... Memories...) Oh sorry... just drowning in a daydream! heheheAnyway... Ever since stupid IBS reared it's ugly head, I have want to try smokin' the good old "mean green" again, but unfortunately, I can't because of where I work.







I wish it were legal.







I mean come on.... I'm a "long hair" in a heavy metal band... it should be like my right, or something, to smoke! hehehe Instead I have to rely on Hyoscyamin and Immodium, and just be happy to smell the mouth watering remnants of the beautiful leaf floating through the air at gigs.







Rock on and God bless...TheDude


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

Hey the Dude! *wave*YOu made me chuckle *hehe*I'm off to a gig myself tonight *woohoo* First one in ages, so i'm just hoping my guts don't let me down *grr* Feeling kinda ****ty but i'm gona go if it kills me!!!I'm lucky that my parent's are kool with me taking a little dope as they understand how much hassle my IBS gives me, but i duno what it'll be like in september once i'm at Uni. if i live in halls, then i could get kicked out if they catch me smoking...i'll have to go back to eating it *cunning plan*Unfortunately i can't experience the full joy of being really high, as if i take too much i feel worse not better, plus thelast time i got really high i had real bad shakes and my legs totally died. it was hilarious afterwards trying to walk down stairs *wobble*Besides, i'm still kinda panicky about getting dependant on it, so i'm being a good girl and pacing myself







Hope you're doing okay, and that your gigging is going well xxx


----------

